# Dottorm sempre con voi :)



## Dottorm (28 Agosto 2012)

Ciao a tutti 
Ovviamente molti di voi mi conoscono...cmq anche per dare qualche dettaglio in più:

Mi chiamo Pierluigi, sono un ingegnere elettronico e ho 28 anni.
Nonostante lavori al "norde" (in Liguria) da quasi 3 anni, sono orgogliosamente ******* 100% made in Sud (campano di origini e siciliano di nascita).
Qui sul forum vado d'accordo praticamente con tutti (qualche volta ho i miei 5 minuti per carità, ma sono rari ) e mi piace scambiare opinioni anche abbastanza diverse dalle mie.
Chiaramente il mio sangue è rossonero e lo sarà per sempre!


----------



## cris (28 Agosto 2012)

wella


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2012)

Ciao!


----------

